
US may ban laptops from all flights into or out of the country - fapjacks
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-airlines-electronics-idUSKBN18O0KL
======
rl3
Why aren't scanners heavily reliant upon machine learning? It's not like
there'd be any lack of training data.

Millions of bags daily that we can say with a fairly high degree of confidence
do not pose a threat. Train the system against enough red team bags, and
they'd probably stick out like a sore thumb given the scale of the data.

The system could probably be sensitive enough to know what a normal laptop
looks like.

------
vectorEQ
soon you will be naked and caged on flights to US >.> Guantanamo air!

